# eezox



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Been using this stuff for awhile now and have to say its really good stuff. If you live in sandy conditions this stuff dries on and protects. It cleans really well too. If you live in humid places like i did in flordia, you will not have to worry about rust. I used it on my table saw because it was always rusting and i would have to clean it with brillo and then treat it every 6 months with pro lube and other products. I put some eezox on it over 6 months ago and have no rust at all. If i did not have this stuff out west my guns would stay coverd in gritty sand. If you havent tried this stuff read about it on other forums.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=136077

Here's a link to it at Midway.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have found that food grade silicone spray works well also. The spray will dry and not collect dust or dirt, plus it is pretty well protected form rust and stuff. I have been able to find it in the local hardware store with other spray lubes. No smell or taste, at least not that I have noticed.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

knapper said:


> I have found that food grade silicone spray works well also. The spray will dry and not collect dust or dirt, plus it is pretty well protected form rust and stuff. I have been able to find it in the local hardware store with other spray lubes. No smell or taste, at least not that I have noticed.


 I've used the same thing and it does work good on pretty much anything. Haven't givin it the taste test though...... LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thx single6, YD--will have to try some. Especially on my dies, since they have lain idle for many moons.


----------

